# Metal Storm's 4-Barrel 9mm Pistol, 18mm Shotgun, 40mm 4-Barrel Grenade Weapon & More



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Metal Storm's 4-Barrel 9mm Pistol, 18mm Shotgun, 40mm 4-Barrel Grenade Weapon & More*





In case you have not seen or heard much about Metal Storm, here's a good adventure in future weapons technology below which I had a blast with since I was not aware of this.  Discovery Channel folks have probably seen much of the video footage below.



Here's a few quick summary details from Metal Storm's web site:  

http://www.metalstorm.com/

OR

http://www.metalstorm.com/release/future-weapons-400k.html

Metal Storm is a defense technology company that develops projectile launching systems utilizing its unique, electronically initiated, stacked projectile technology. With offices and supporting ‘in house’ engineering capability in Australia & the USA, Metal Storm is focusing its technology effort on medium caliber capabilities and applications, in particular 40mm.

Metal Storm's demonstrations, include a 9mm weapon firing at a burst rate of over 1 Million rounds per minute, grenade launchers mounted on robotic platforms, an electronic handgun, & multi-barrel weapons firing 40mm projectiles.

Currently the main work of the company is to deliver fully qualified, commercially manufactured 40mm and 18mm weapons systems and ammunition - initially its 3GL three shot underslung grenade launcher, and the Redback multi-barrel remotely operated weapons system.  

Using technology from these core developments, Metal Storm Inc. in the USA has gained a number of US Government contracts. The specific requirements of these contracts inspired the creation of the Firestorm 40mm robotic weapons system on an iRobot platform, and MAUL, an ultralight 18mm 4 shot grenade launcher attachment for infantry combat weapons.  


The "Metal Storm" pistol, which can never jam, is the fastest firing & most powerful handgun in the world, firing 3 rounds per second.

Larger "Metal Storm" weapons can fire 16,000 9mm rounds per second & 250,000 40mm grenades in a minute.


Here's a few quick summary details from Wikipedia:  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_Storm

Metal Storm is a research & development company that specializes in electronically initiated superposed load weapons technology. Metal Storm is the name of the company & the technology.  

The concept of stacked projectiles (multiple projectiles loaded nose to tail in a single gun barrel with propellant packed between them) predates Metal Storm. The roman candle, a traditional firework design, employs the same basic concept; however, the propellant for the leading projectile continues to burn in the roman candle's barrel, igniting the charge behind the subsequent projectile.

Some Metal Storm Products

Redback
The Redback weapon system is a 4-barrel, 16-shot remotely operated weapon system that can automatically track targets and slew at speeds of up to 700 degrees/second (almost 2 complete revolutions per second). The primary role of Redback is as a lightweight vehicle or fixed asset mounted 40 mm weapon system. Redback consists of a lightweight gimbal, mount and weapon, weighing approx 70kg. It includes a combat proven fire control system that has thermal and imaging sensors as well as a laser rangefinder with a 5,000m range. 

GLL4042
The GLL4042 is an electronically-fired, stacked-round launcher. It can fire lethal and less-than-lethal munitions. The GLL4042 is not configured to be fired as a stand-alone weapon and requires direct connection using a military cable to a fire control unit.

3GL
The 3GL is a 40 mm semi-automatic 3 shot underslung grenade launcher that can be fitted to a soldier’s assault weapon. In February 2009 the 3GL achieved certification for safe man-firing using 40 mm ammunition with non-explosive warheads. Qualification for man-firing using high explosive 40 mm ammunition is currently in progress.

MAUL
The Multi-shot Accessory Under-barrel Launcher (MAUL) is an electronically-fired, 12-gauge shotgun for use as an accessory weapon to the M4 rifle. Metal Storm reported the first shoulder-firing of the MAUL during tests on 24 April 2009 at its test facilities in Chantilly, Virginia.

36 barrel prototype
Metal Storm has created a 36-barreled stacked projectile machine gun, boasting the highest rate of fire in the world. This weapons system has a firing rate capability of slightly more than one million rounds per minute.



Deadliest weapons ever invented- Metal Storm, over 233,000 views

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZFjGbOyd2ek&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZFjGbOyd2ek&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Metal Storm's electronic gun, over 478,000 views   

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8DRmuljq9yw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8DRmuljq9yw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 



Stacked projectile weapons technology, over 713,000 views

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d8hlj4EbdsE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d8hlj4EbdsE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



metal storm weapons system, over 292,000 views

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iX6YvWxtrxw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iX6YvWxtrxw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Metal Storm - Area Denial Weapon System (ADWS), over 443,000 views

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HyAjzowYP1o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HyAjzowYP1o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Metal Storm Mortar, Stacked Ammo, massive rates of fire, over 2,191,000 views

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zx_9_RgMPCE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zx_9_RgMPCE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

